# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Back in action

## Aidan Crossey

Hi all...

I've had many - MANY! - years of inactivity online in virtually every sphere.  The reasons?  Well, the net.  It just became too bickery, too troll-y, too uncivilised.  At least the places where I tended to hang out became all those things.  The Mandolin Cafe was always a tad more civil.

And in meatspace, I hung up the mando for many years.  The reasons?  Way way too many to bore you with.  But a lot of it boils down to that old demon that stalks the player of any instrument, self-confidence - the inclination to compare oneself with others, to feel that one's not quite up to the mark.

Anyhow.  In recent months I've been making tentative forays back into the session scene in London.  And I've got my hands on a really delightful Eastman which sounds (to these ears) sweet as a nut and plays like butter.

And I've turned my attention to a little project which I hope will be of some use to those with an interest in Irish music on the mandolin.  Essentially I've created a website where I'm beginning to assemble an archive of recordings of myself playing tunes on the mando, with links to more info on The Session.  The idea is that those relatively unfamiliar with the Irish Traditional Music genre will be able to get an idea how various tunes sound.  A learning aid; maybe a stimulus for getting a few new tunes under the fingers.  The key features are that each tune is played through once only and unaccompanied.  I'm hoping that this format is a good learning aid.

The web address is http://www.theirishmandolin.com

Please visit and let me know what you think.

And, it's good to be back.

Aidan

----------

gortnamona, 

JCook

----------


## Gunnar

Welcome back to the internet and the mandolin! I can't say either has gotten more friendly, but the mandolin isn't any less fun!

----------


## DougC

Adian you can also have your own blog on Mandolin Cafe. It's not as popular as the general discussion or The Session but it is like your own website within MandolinCafe. 
Years ago, in the 90's, I helped organize a slow sessiun and that interest in helping others really motivated my interests in becoming better as a musician. Welcome back and carry on!

----------


## John Kelly

Aidan, just had a look and listen to your tunes and wonder if you have thought of converting your music files from wav to mp3 format, which would save you a great deal of storage space on the site.  The loss in quality would not be very great, especially if many of the listeners are listening on phones or laptop speakers, etc.

Great effort on the site, by the way.

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Thanks for that John.  The reason I opted for wav format rather than mp3 is that I have a few older pcs in the house and two them wont play mp3s.  I was chatting to a colleague who works in IT and he suggested that wav files are pretty universal.  File size isnt an issue for me. Im only using 2% of my allocation now and Ive posted about 50 tunes.  I doubt that Ill ever get to 2,000+.  Thanks again.  Aidan

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I was chatting to a colleague who works in IT and he suggested that wav files are pretty universal.  File size isn’t an issue for me.


File size may be an issue for people loading those files in a low bandwidth area, so it can be a matter of time, not space. 
WAV is common, but mp3 is more common. For instance, when I load an mp3, my browser plays it directly - when I load a wav, it gets downloaded on my computer and then iTunes opens and after a few more clicks it finally plays...

I used to get some mandolin recordings (especially from Corey Ticknor, IIRC) from your older website, which was a great resource. I might get back to the new one in the future.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Very nice to see you back Aidan.

----------


## Simon DS

Welcome back Aidan. 
There is of course the Song a Week group with a friendly bunch for sharing tunes.

----------


## AlanN

Nice to see an old name come back to the fold. 

Pick on...

----------


## Eric Platt

Glad to know you're back. Totally understand on the issue of self-confidence. One of the reasons I'm now playing mandolin is a collapse of self confidence on guitar after 20 years. Slowly doing more on it again, but it's still a struggle.

A slight heads-up - your links to the Session are not working. The first four that I clicked on went to a 404 error page. Otherwise, your website is well thought out and very good. Might even get me to start working on some Irish music.

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Thanks, Eric, for the kind words about the site. Thats weird about the session links.  Ive tested out the first 4 or 5 on my phone just now and all are taking me to the right place.

----------

Eric Platt

----------


## Randi Gormley

If you ever decide on a guest artist, Jill McAuley has been posting a tune a week around here for a while (nearly a year?). she also plays unaccompanied. It's nice to see ITM get some love!

----------


## foldedpath

> Thanks for that John.  The reason I opted for wav format rather than mp3 is that I have a few older pcs in the house and two them wont play mp3s.  I was chatting to a colleague who works in IT and he suggested that wav files are pretty universal.  File size isnt an issue for me. Im only using 2% of my allocation now and Ive posted about 50 tunes.  I doubt that Ill ever get to 2,000+.  Thanks again.  Aidan


Welcome back!

BTW, I'd echo what Bertram Henze said about how the difference between WAV and MP3 is more on the user side, if you want more people to be able to access these recordings. 

It's not just the time it takes to download. Many people have monthly data caps on their Internet service where extra fees will kick in, if they exceed the cap. So they'll automatically bypass anything that takes too much bandwidth. I just upgraded my own Internet service to a faster speed, but I had to pay an extra $10 a month for unlimited data instead of a cap. Not everyone will do that, and some folks are stuck with no options other than data-capped service. 

The last time I put up a promotional web site for one of the bands I was in, I used 192 kbps MP3 format for the sound samples. That compression ratio is so close to CD quality that most people can't tell the difference (especially as we get older!). It means more people will click on the link, compared to an uncompressed format like .WAV.

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Re the mp3/wav debate.  Ill upload all new sound files after today in mp3 format and l will convert the existing wav files to mp3 format in due course.  But this will be a rolling programme over a few weeks.

Thanks for the input. 

Aidan

----------

Bertram Henze, 

derbex

----------


## Martin Jonas

Hi Aidan,

Great to see your name again! I well remember the Mandolin Project site you got off the ground back in the days -- still have a backup of most of the recordings on that one.  It was the launchpad for later collaborative recording projects here on the Cafe, such as the (very active and friendly) Song-A-Week group, now running for more than 10 years  (link).

I'm also still playing the paddlehead A-jr you sold me.  It's a great playing instrument and I love its tone!  I have lots of recordings on my Youtube channel with that Gibson.

Martin

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Good man, Martin.  Glad that the old A-Jr is still living and breathing.  I seem to remember a night in Camden Town where you joined us for a few tunes.  Am I right - or am I constructing a memory out of thin air?  I think Messrs Beimborn and McLeod might also have been there.  But so many nights, and so long ago, that the old memory files might have degraded and started blurring different nights into one!

----------


## Martin Jonas

> I seem to remember a night in Camden Town where you joined us for a few tunes.  Am I right - or am I constructing a memory out of thin air?  I think Messrs Beimborn and McLeod might also have been there.  But so many nights, and so long ago, that the old memory files might have degraded and started blurring different nights into one!


Nothing wrong with your memory.  That was a good night out, and fun to play with Dan, Kevin and you (even if my playing at that time was still pretty basic -- I've worked on that since then...).

Here is my most recent recording with your old A-Jr, on a John McCusker tune: Leaving Friday Harbor.

Cheers,
Martin

----------


## Eric Platt

> Thanks, Eric, for the kind words about the site. That’s weird about the session links.  I’ve tested out the first 4 or 5 on my phone just now and all are taking me to the right place.


Just tried again and they are working now. Strange. Could well be The Session was down when I checked it yesterday.

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Thanks for getting back to me on that, Eric. Phew!

----------


## HonketyHank

Nice to meet you, Aidan. And thanks for your efforts on your website.

----------


## Steve L

Delighted to see you back here and to know you're playing again Aidan.  Your Pay The Reckoning project was very helpful to me hearing a variety of "Celtic" style players which were not always easy to find back then.  I dug out my copy of the Humors Of Lewisham when I saw you were back.  Welcome!

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Thanks all for the suggestions about adding mp3s rather than wav files to the site.  Ive now converted all the wavs to mp3 and Ill upload all future tunes in mp3 format.

The priority over the next few weeks will be to create tab for those tunes where I havent uploaded the tab to the mandolin cafe in the dim and distant past. (And some of the tabs that I have uploaded there dont represent the way I now play the tune, so Ill list a few better versions where the tab is out of kilter.)

Thanks for the kind words and the suggestions.  Much appreciated.  Aidan

----------

Bertram Henze, 

John Kelly

----------


## Aidan Crossey

A quick update on "The Irish Mandolin".

Firstly thanks to all who have chipped in ideas about improving the site.  Much appreciated, everyone.

When I launched the site, the tunes page merely contained a link to me playing the tune and a link to a discussion about the tune on the encyclopaedic "The Session" (session.org)

Subsequently I've added a link to a setting of each tune in mandolin tab.  Where the tunes have been set out on The Mandolin Cafe in an acceptable form, reasonably close to the version which I now play, then I've linked to these.  Where no tab exists or where I think existing tab is not good quality, I have created tab from scratch.  (All that is apart from one tune - The Trip Over The Mountain.  I haven't created a waltz template just yet.  But I'll get around to that in due course.)

All tunes which I'd originally recorded in .wav format have been compressed into mp3 format. All recent tunes have been saved as mp3s.

And the site now has a favicon.

So, over the months to come I'm aiming to grow the number of tunes at a reasonable lick. There are over 70 tunes at the moment.  Expect to see this hit 100 before Christmas.

Any other suggestions are very welcome.  Not sure, of course, that I'll be able to take them all on board but I'll definitely consider them with great interest.

Thanks again for the visits to the site, the likes and the recommendations.  Go raibh mile maith agaibh.

----------

derbex

----------


## 4 Course Meal

Welcome back, Aidan. I picked up a mandolin after my first trip to Scotland and Ireland and sought out information on the web. Thankfully I came upon the Pay The Reckoning site and your playing was an inspiration. It still is.

Tim

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Thanks Tim.  Thats really nice to hear.  I didnt know that my obsession of the time was inspiring others.  I hope the new site has a similar effect in due course.  Great to hear from you.  Aidan

----------


## whistler

Some nice tunes for me to learn on your site.  I'll have to get south of the river again on one of my visits to London so we can play them.

----------


## whistler

Some nice new tunes for me to learn on your site.  I look forward to playing them with you sometime - I'll have to get south of the river on one of my visits to London.

Ed. - Something peculiar happened there.  I thought the first posting hadn't worked so I posted again.  Anyway, no harm in repeating a good thing.

----------

Aidan Crossey

----------


## Bren

I only just noticed this thread.
Welcome back Aidan!

----------

kmmando

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Thanks Bren. Good memories of tunes with you over the years.  Hope youre keeping well and still playing. 

Aidan

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Oh and the same thing goes for yourself, Mr E... Hopefully fate will conspire to allow us to have a tune or two at some point. South of the river or elsewhere...  Aidan

----------


## Bren

> Thanks Bren. Good memories of tunes with you over the years.  Hope youre keeping well and still playing. 
> 
> Aidan


Sure am Aidan, for better or for worse . I was at a workshop run by  Dagger in Aberdeen just last weekend.

Learning all the time. 
I hope.

Are you still getting out to sessions?

I managed to catch one in London last year at the Hemingford Arms in Islington.
https://thesession.org/sessions/3891

----------


## Aidan Crossey

So, people, here we are several weeks later.  And Ive been busy recording and tabbing tunes and ting (as they say in South East London). So, just wondering, hows this new venture landing?  Any more useful observations?

Thanks again to all those kind people whove been supportive and constructive and - that word again! - ting.  You know who you are and youre gems, one and all.

----------


## whistler

> Oh and the same thing goes for yourself, Mr E... Hopefully fate will conspire to allow us to have a tune or two at some point. South of the river or elsewhere...  Aidan


'Mr. E.' - I like that.  It has an air of 'Mr. E.' about it.

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Good one... didnt think of that!

----------


## kmmando

Thanks for this Aidan, it was a labour of love at the time for you, all sorts of wonderful music there, so good to see it surfacing again!

That was such a fun evening in Lewisham with Ewan MacPherson, I wonder if there were any photos taken of us all?

Best wishes and well done!

Kevin Macleod

www.kevinmacleod.co.uk

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Good to hear from you Kevin. Its been a while.  Not sure if anyone took any photos of the Lewisham gig - it was such a low key affair (but all the better for that!).  Im not sure that in those days I had a phone with a camera facility!  But yes - some great music.  And the labour of love continues, of course.  Very best with fond memories.  Aidan

----------


## kmmando

https://vimeo.com/100417649

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Fantastic tune Kevin and superb playing.

----------

kmmando

----------


## John Kelly

Great tune, Kevin, and very fine playing!

----------

kmmando

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Just a note to say that I've been doing quite a bit of work recently on the site.  Added a few new tunes, redesigned the layout a little following some advice from visitors, etc.

However I'd like to take a moment to highlight some recent additions to the "exponents" section of the site which may interest some members (and not only mandolinists). This section of the site can be found at

http://theirishmandolin.com/exponent...rish-mandolin/

*Pete Strickler* playing Single Again/The Colliers/The Humours of Portal, accompanied by Charlie Branch. The first tune is one of Pete’s own. The final tune in the set is by Will Harmon. It features Pete on, variously, tenor guitar, mandolin and banjo with Charlie Branch accompanying on six-string guitar.

*Marla Fibish* has kindly donated three tracks to the "showcase" section of the site. The First Rain/An Choisir/Tommy Peoples’ (self-composed slip jig/trad slide/trad reel); Paddy Canny’s Toast/The Tempest (the first tune by the estimable and prolific tune-conjurer Charlie Lennon; Mr O’Connor/The Broken Pledge (O’Carolan tune/reel set).

(I’m also very excited to note that one of my favourite Irish mandolinists has promised to record some tunes especially for the site. She’s someone who works hard not only at developing her own extensive repertoire and amazing technique but she’s also a tireless advocate for the tunes more generally. Due to other commitments it may be a few weeks before she has time to record the tunes but I’m really looking forward to being able to showcase them.)

And please remember that I’m always delighted to feature other mandolinists who play the tunes - both to generate interest for you, the artist, from visitors to the site and also to stimulate the interest of budding mandolinists in the tunes. If you would like me to feature some of your recordings - or if you’d like to take the plunge and record for the first time - please get in touch.

----------


## Aidan Crossey

One other thing for today...

I've created a section within the site to showcase some of my own compositions.  I'd be interested to know what people think of these tunes.  I've said a little bit in the blurb which introduces this section about the risks involved of composing tunes "in the tradition" (there's a massive irony in that phrase...)  However I've lived with these tunes for some time now and I think they're worth recording for some sort of posterity but my ears are only my ears and people may hear something I don't...

Enough said... here's the link direct to this new section of the site:

https://theirishmandolin.com/origina...aidan-crossey/

----------

whistler

----------


## ald

Well done, Aidan. Inspiring playing.

----------


## whistler

Some nice tunes there.  I particularly like _Farewell to the Bay_ and _Cardiac Hill_ - the first one for its simplicity (I am aware that it is not actually that simple - but the basic musical concept seems simple to me) and the second one for its cheeky complexity. _Cardiac Hill_ reminds me of the Northumbrian Pipes, in fact.

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Thanks ald for the kind words.  Much appreciated.

And to you whistler.  I'll say a few more words about Farewell To The Bay.  My son did Art at GCSE level and Drama at A Level.  Often the class was set homework of creating a "response" to a particular artwork or a piece of theatre.  Something which was inspired by the original.  Which maybe used a similar palette.  Which maybe echoed a theme.  Which perhaps built on the original; took it for a walk.  Perhaps the response was, in effect, an unspoken critique of the original.  (Can you see where this is going?)

Well ... very many years ago I used to play in a number of sessions where at some point in the evening two or three of the players would launch into Inisheer and the rest would "pile in".  A lovely tune in the hands of a competent soloist.  A delightful moment of pause for reflection in the hands of a sensitive and competent group of players.  But, sadly, a tune so delicate that it's vulnerable to serious injury when subjected to rough treatment by a scrum of players comprising the "sensitive-but-barely-competent" and the "competent-but-barely-sensitive".  I was a member of one of those camps.  Hopefully the former rather than the latter.  

Anyway, Farewell To The Bay is my response to Inisheer.  I wanted to write a plaintive waltz in a major key which had the same sort of feel...  In fact the opening couple of notes are a direct giveaway before it starts to veer off in another direction - a different route to the same destination (hopefully).

As for Cardiac Hill.  Hmmm... I didn't notice the Northumbrian vibe.  (Northumbrian music isn't a genre with which I'm overly familiar.)  It is a somewhat strange little tune, though.  I've played it "out" a couple of times and have had mixed reactions.  I think the reason I persevered with this tune is that when the patterns first suggested themselves to me they *felt* complex and (love your description!) cheeky.  But in reality once you get the little bounce in the 3rd and 4th, 7th and 8th, etc bars drilled into your head and your fingers it becomes incredibly easy to play.

Anyway ... words, words, words.  I'll stop before I suck all the air out of the tune by talking about it too much.

Very best and thanks for the comments.  So pleased that people are getting some value out of my site.

Aidan

----------

